# possible broken toe



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

just got my 2 new 7 week old cockatiels today, the female was fine but noticed this evening she is holding her foot up and not wanting to put weight on it and also nibbling at it, i have had a look and one of the toes/talons seems to curve over the over toe/talon, she has walked on it but with a slight limp and the injured foot feels pretty hot,
should she be taken to a vet or will it heal by itself.
thanks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She should see a vet.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree you should see a vet, if you don't then the toe could heal like that and then the bird will be slightly crippled for the rest of its life. A vet needs to reset it and splint it..something that should ONLY be done by an experienced vet.

Plus, the bird is obviously in pain and should be on some anti-inflammatories and pain meds.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Please go see a vet as soon as possible, shes in pain .Make sure its a vet thats got experience in seeing birds,not the clowns that call themselves avian vets but dont know what to do when they ve got a bird in their hands


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

will get her to the vet today, i'll let you guys know how it goes. 
thanks for the help

appointment for 12 tomorrow.


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

been to vets today, no break, they didn't xray it the vet just had a good feel of her whole foot and leg and said he couldnt feel any breaks and its either sprained or slight nerve damage and she should be better within a week, she has imporved since sunday.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did he give you any pain meds?


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Did he give you any pain meds?


nope, to be honest she doesn;t seem in any pain, even when the vet was having a good feel of the offending foot she never made a sound.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is she putting weight on it? If not, then it is likely painful. Birds are very good at hiding pain, since in the wild appearing weak will make them easy targets for predators.


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

she's putting weight on it now, she wasn't yesterday,
do you think ishould take her back as im new to tiels so i just went by what the vet said.


----------

